# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Hỏi cách nối dây cáp cho máy mài, trục X

## mpvmanh

Em có con máy mài, bị tuột mất dây cáp.
Ko biết lắp vào như thế nào, cụ nào có kinh nghiệm. Em xin được lĩnh hội









Máy mài hiệu AMADA

Thanks các bác trước.

----------


## hminhtq

Trên bàn máy bên dưới có 2 vấu cài dây phải ko cụ nếu e ko nhầm máy này là mài m40 phải ko cụ quấn vài vòng vào cái trục giữa kéo ra hai đầu bắt vào vấu trên bàn máy cụ chụp tổng quát e xrm có giống mấy cái máy ở chỗ e ko

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------

